# Wat dekt de term "bediende" precies in Nederland?



## eno2

Hallo
In België heb je hoofdarbeiders (bedienden) en handarbeiders (arbeiders). Tot op heden waren er dan ook echt twee soorten contracten: bediendencontracten en arbeiderscontracten. Met groot verschil van verloning en arbeidsvoorwaarden trouwens. Het afgelopen jaar is er blijkbaar gedeeltelijk (of geheel?) naar een eenheidscontract overgegaan. Ik weet dus niet of de term bediende in die betekenis in gebruik zal blijven of niet in België. Ik vermoed van wel. Hoe en waar en wanneer precies wordt  "bediende" gebruikt in Nederland?
Zo te zien is "employé" eigenlijk daar het juiste woord. Een woord dat Vlamingen nooit gebruiken. En terwijl bediende toch algemeen  in samenstellingen gebruikt wordt met het activiteitenveld als eerste lid (apothekersbediende). Bovendien is bediende helemaal in het algemeen "iem. die bij een ander voor loon diensten verricht" (VD). Iedereen die werkt, maar niet zelfstandig  dus.  Een beetje gebruiksduiding van onze Noorderlingen graag.


----------



## bibibiben

_Bediende_ is in Nederland maar beperkt bruikbaar. Het ruime gebruik in België is hier onbekend. Ook het onderscheid tussen hoofdarbeiders (of beambten/employés) en handarbeiders met bijbehorend verschil in contracten en arbeidsvoorwaarden wordt hier al vele tientallen jaren geleden niet meer gemaakt. 

Een apothekersbediende wordt in Nederland een apothekersassistent genoemd. In andere gevallen zal worden uitgeweken naar _functionaris, beambte, ambtenaar, medewerker_ etc.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Bediende_ is in Nederland maar beperkt bruikbaar. Het ruime gebruik in België is hier onbekend. Ook het onderscheid tussen hoofdarbeiders (of beambten/employés) en handarbeiders met bijbehorend verschil in contracten en arbeidsvoorwaarden wordt hier al vele tientallen jaren geleden niet meer gemaakt.
> 
> Een apothekersbediende wordt in Nederland een apothekersassistent genoemd. In andere gevallen zal worden uitgeweken naar _*functionaris, beambte, ambtenaar, *medewerker_ etc.



Dat zijn overheidsbetrekkingen. En die termen gebruiken we in BE ook. 
Ik neem aan dat Nederlandse en Belgische arbeiders beide met dezelfde term "arbeider" kunnen aangeduid worden?  Maar wat met de Nederlandse termen gelijkwaardig aan  de Belgische privé bedienden?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Dat zijn overheidsbetrekkingen. En die termen gebruiken we in BE ook.
> Ik neem aan dat Nederlandse en Belgische arbeiders beide met dezelfde term "arbeider" kunnen aangeduid worden?  Maar wat met de Nederlandse termen gelijkwaardig aan  de Belgische privé bedienden?



De gemiddelde Nederlander zal bij het woord arbeider vooral aan iemand denken die met zijn handen bezig is en nogal zwaar werk verricht. Volgens Van Dale kun je er ook wel iemand mee aanduiden die "voor een werkgever werkzaam is op arbeidsovereenkomst", maar in Nederland is het veel gebruikelijker om dan van een werknemer te spreken.

Het woord bediende roept tegenwoordig vooral het idee op van iemand met een dienende functie: dienstknecht, dienaar, lakei, dienstmeisje etc. Van Dale geeft dan wel daarnaast de betekenis "iemand die in een ondergeschikte betrekking bij een onderneming op een kantoor, in een winkel, restaurant enz. werkzaam is", maar ik zie het woord zelden in die betekenis gebruikt worden. In plaats van _restaurantbediende_ zal men bijvoorbeeld hier in Nederland eerder _restaurantmedewerker_ zeggen. Aan _bediende_ kleven waarschijnlijk te veel negatieve connotaties voor de gemiddelde Nederlander.


----------



## Peterdg

Maar hoe maken jullie het onderscheid tussen wat men in het Engels "blue collar" (arbeider) en "white collar" (in België dus "bediende") noemt?


----------



## Red Arrow

Misschien is dat verschil in Nederland niet zo belangrijk? (gok)

Ik denk trouwens ook altijd aan zware arbeid bij het woord 'arbeider', ook al weet ik dat niet per se het geval is.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Maar hoe maken jullie het onderscheid tussen wat men in het Engels "blue collar" (arbeider) en "white collar" (in België dus "bediende") noemt?



Dan worden wel de ouderwetse woorden hoofdarbeider en handarbeider van stal gehaald.

De echte _blue collars_* zijn trouwens ook in de Angelsaksische wereld geen wijdverbreid verschijnsel meer. Citaat uit het Wikipedia-artikel over _blue-collar workers_:

"With the information revolution, Western nations have moved towards a service and white collar economy. Many manufacturing jobs have been offshored to developing nations which pay their workers lower wages. This offshoring has pushed formerly agrarian nations to industrialized economies and concurrently decreased the number of blue-collar jobs in developed countries."

Nederland is eveneens grotendeels een diensteneconomie geworden. De echte handarbeider is een zeldzaamheid. Het gros is _white collar, pink collar, red collar_. Bovendien is het werk van de traditionele _blue collars_ vaak lang zo blauw niet meer.

Ik neem aan dat ook België in die fase zit. Ik vraag me dan ook af of de arbeider-bediendetweedeling wel één op één overeenkomt met de tegenstelling _blue collar_ vs. _white collar_. Wat doen we bijvoorbeeld met de _pink collars_?

*Werknemers die in een dienstverlenende functie met hun handen werken, vallen daar bijvoorbeeld niet onder.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Misschien is dat verschil in Nederland niet zo belangrijk? (gok)



Ja, da's dus ook mijn gok!


----------



## eno2

In Belgié tieren de oude terminologie en de oude verschillen nog volop .


> België is laatste om kloof tussen arbeiders en bedienden te dichten
> België is zowat het enige Europese land met een verschillend statuut voor arbeiders en bedienden. Luxemburg zette in 2008 de stap naar een eenheidsstatuut, Oostenrijk voerde vijf jaar voordien het fameuze rugzakmodel in.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> De gemiddelde Nederlander zal bij het woord arbeider vooral aan iemand denken die met zijn handen bezig is en nogal zwaar werk verricht. Volgens Van Dale kun je er ook wel iemand mee aanduiden die "voor een werkgever werkzaam is op arbeidsovereenkomst", maar in Nederland is het veel gebruikelijker om dan van een werknemer te spreken.
> 
> Het woord bediende roept tegenwoordig vooral het idee op van iemand met een dienende functie: dienstknecht, dienaar, lakei, dienstmeisje etc. Van Dale geeft dan wel daarnaast de betekenis "iemand die in een ondergeschikte betrekking bij een onderneming op een kantoor, in een winkel, restaurant enz. werkzaam is", maar ik zie het woord zelden in die betekenis gebruikt worden. In plaats van _restaurantbediende_ zal men bijvoorbeeld hier in Nederland eerder _restaurantmedewerker_ zeggen. Aan _bediende_ kleven waarschijnlijk te veel negatieve connotaties voor de gemiddelde Nederlander.


THx. Waaruit blijkt dat je zelfs met de "dikke" nog niet ver loopt voor dagelijks gebruik in dit geval. Bediende is in België een bevoorrecht statuut.


----------



## bibibiben

Pompbediende, dat is nou wél zo'n woord waarin _bediende_ heel natuurlijk overkomt. Wel weer een uitstervend beroep. Veel pompstations zijn tegenwoordig onbemand. Of er loopt iemand rond die alleen weet hoe je versnaperingen moet verkopen. Zo iemand zou ik geen pompbediende meer willen noemen ...


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> Bovendien is bediende helemaal in het algemeen "iem. die bij een ander voor loon diensten verricht" (VD). Iedereen die werkt, maar niet zelfstandig  dus.


Voor zover ik weet is dat in principe een *werknemer*. Oorspronkelijk waren er drie statuten:
- werknemer (werkt voor een baas, krijgt een loon - Fr: salarié) - en die categorie werknemers viel zelf uiteen in twee subgroepen: bedienden (Fr: employé) en arbeiders (Fr : ouvrier)
- ambtenaar (werkt voor de overheid, krijgt een wedde - Fr: fonctionnaire - reçoit un traitement)
- zelfstandig

Maar in de praktijk wordt "werknemer" veelal gebruikt ipv "werkende", d. i. voor alle mensen die een professionnele activiteit hebben. Je hebt soms de twee betekenissen in éénzelfde (officiële) tekst. Heel lastig...

Het Frans is wat dat betreft wat consekwenter gebleven en onderscheidt in principe "travailleur" (werkende) van "salarié" (werknemer). Maar als sommige politieke of syndicale leaders het hebhen over "les droits des travailleurs", bedoelen ze eigenlijk de werknemers - zeker niet de zelfstandigen...  Dus die verwarring bestaat bij ons voor een stuk ook.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit is een interessante uitwisseling: we denken vaak te snel dat we nogal hetzelfde denken over van alles, maar dan blijkt dat termen een behoorlijk andere lading krijgen in andere talen, of zelfs gewoonin andere cultuurgebieden [oké, NL?] met eenzelfde taal.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Pompbediende, dat is nou wél zo'n woord waarin _bediende_ heel natuurlijk overkomt. Wel weer een uitstervend beroep. Veel pompstations zijn tegenwoordig onbemand. Of er loopt iemand rond die alleen weet hoe je versnaperingen moet verkopen. Zo iemand zou ik geen pompbediende meer willen noemen ...


In Vlaanderen waarschijnlijk ook pompbediende. Terwijl het duidelijk een arbeider is. Ik vraag me ook af wat er met de terminologie gaat gebeuren in België eens het eenheidsstatuut volop in zwang raakt. Allemaal bediendes...In een selfservice heb je natuurlijk geen pompist meer.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Dit is een interessante uitwisseling: we denken vaak te snel dat we nogal hetzelfde denken over van alles, maar dan blijkt dat termen een behoorlijk andere lading krijgen in andere talen, of zelfs gewoonin andere cultuurgebieden [oké, NL?] met eenzelfde taal.



Ja, helemaal oké. De verschillen moet je ook niet willen ontkennen, verdoezelen of ongedaan maken. Omarm de variatie, zou ik zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Met de witteboordensector wordt het ambtenarendom bedoeld, stel ik nu tot mijn niet geringe verbazing vast.


----------



## eno2

De dichotomie arbeider - bediende is nog full fledged in zwang, zie ik:



> Douwe Egberts:
> *Productie verhuist*
> Door de beslissing om de koffieproductie in Grimbergen volledig stop te zetten staan in totaal *274 van de 464 banen* op de tocht. Het gaat meer bepaald om alle 159 arbeidersjobs (waaronder 31 met een tijdelijke overeenkomst) en 115 van de 305 bediendenjobs. In Grimbergen zou nog een deel van de administratie overblijven waarin 190 bedienden aan de slag kunnen blijven.


De sociale overeenkomsten zullen navenant zijn bij afdanking.


----------

